# ML reds on fly



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: ML red on fly*

Love the vid, looked like great conditions to be on the water


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great report. I like the GoPro video. Turned out great.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool video. I gotta get that first red of fly this year.


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Great video! I live in NC and only get to fish the 'goon and IRL once a year or so, so it's nice to visit and fish there vicariously through someone else's lens...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet! Blowing hard and forecast to get right cold here on Harkers Island, wish I was down your way chasing reds and those spanish a little further south off Pecks Lake! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

that weekend was the nicest weekend we have had in a while make me glad we live here what end of the goon wer yall in north or south and what ramp ??????


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> that weekend was the nicest weekend we have had in a while make me glad we live here what end of the goon wer yall in north or south and what ramp ??????


Yeah weather was perfect all weekend... I bet the place was a zoo!!!! Monday was the day, we launched from beacon 42 and fished the central lagoon area. Saw only a few other boats all morning and none of them bothered us which was nice...usually when someone sees a boat in an area they tend to watch or fish close by to see if there are fish in the area...


----------

